# Any African dwarf frog "experts"?



## LeanneM (Dec 28, 2016)

Hey all! I know this is a Betta forum but you guys have been so helpful when my Betta was sick that I thought some of you might have experience with ADFs!
I've had 2 frogs for about 6 months and they both started off the same size. Over time, one has grown larger and in the past 2 weeks has gotten significantly wider. Im assuming the larger one is female and the smaller is male but is the recent wide-ness just due to the female getting more food? Bloat? Pregnant? She(?) is acting totally normal and is the more active of the two so she definitely doesn't seem sick! Any info would be great! If it does look like bloat I need to figure out what to do!
Here's a photo of both together, then individual pics of each of them!


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

Looks normal to me


----------



## sbunny4 (Jul 17, 2017)

The wider one is definitely the female! My roommate and I had gotten two of these little frogs a while ago and we had originally thought that both were male, but one kept getting bigger and bigger and then one night the two were suddenly in amplexus. This is definitely normal (from what I have seen with my own ADFs) and there is no need to worry. Though, beware! ADFs are "prolific" breeders and will lay an excessive amount of eggs!

If the male has not yet started to sing, he will once he is fully mature. That's a good signal that they may become more than just friends!

Hope this helps.


----------



## LeanneM (Dec 28, 2016)

Thanks for your reply! He has been singing since I got him! Within a month or so of getting them I saw them latched together but at that time they were both the same size so I thought they were both male. My male has also latched himself to a moss ball before so I think he likes anything he can get his hands on! Haha
I'm glad to hear the other one is just a pleasantly plump female and that nothing is wrong!


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

Yes def nothing wrong with them. I have a male and female and they def do lay so many eggs. Most of them will probably not get fertilized so of course the eggs will be no good. I currently have tadpoles which are very tiny but so cute. Hard to keep alive though. Hopefully some of mine make it. 2 so far has passed. But still have I believe 34 tadpoles.


----------

